
Show HN: Ketchup – Open-Source CMS in Go and Typescript - tpwong
https://github.com/ketchuphq/ketchup
======
tpwong
Hi HN! I've spent the last few months building Ketchup on nights and weekends,
and I'm finally happy enough with it to share (okay it's never really enough).
It's a CMS written in Go and Typescript, mostly written for fun to try to
combine the best of those two languages, but also with the following feature
set in mind:

    
    
      - Easy to install and run
      - APIs for almost everything
      - Built-in admin UI, write in Markdown or with a rich text editor
      - Automatic HTTPS via Let's Encrypt
    

I'd love to get some feedback on this project and suggestions or ideas (or
pull requests!) on what might be useful features to add. Thanks!

~~~
kevinmannix
Congrats on starting, building, and finishing (at least the first iteration!)
a side project. And the cherry on top is that the docs look really good!

------
laktek
Nice work! What's the best way to get in touch with you? I'm the creator of
Pragma ([https://pragma.build](https://pragma.build)) - and we have a pretty
similar setup. Wonder if there's an opportunity to collaborate.

------
ulucs
Is there a demo account somewhere? I'd love to try it out, but I have some
difficulties compiling

------
waterfirezero
Great work! Could you add the function to export to static site? In that case,
i would be awesome tools for writing blogs!

